# lord of the rings music



## vinyachilion (Mar 7, 2003)

In my everlasting search for good Lord of the rings music i have stumbled on a really good find. I must recomend David Arkenstones Middle Earth music. It includes music for all three books of The Lord of the Rings. i will rate this cd a 10 out of 10. if anyone else has heard of some great music for Lord of the Rings let me know.


----------



## greypilgrim (Mar 7, 2003)

Agar the Black, a half-insane Captain within the Haradrim Armed Forces who has a hook for a right hand with the dark-bladed sword Anguirel (twin to Anglachel, both crafted by Eol the Dark Elf in the deeps of time) magically molded to it at the handle....steps up to those CD's and picks them up, with his left hand.... 
*upon the middle-finger on the gauntlet on his left hand is affixed a black steel star, 4 black stars are on the handle of the sword*

"Arh. This is battle-music! I will listen to it when I meditate strategies in my dungeon ("the pit"). 
*looks at vinyachilion* Of course you won't mind if I "borrow" these CD's from you, eh?"
*sees the look upon vinyachilion's face*

I didn't think so. I may keep them long, if you want them back at any time....send me a message, and I will return them." *puts the CD's away in a small pouch hidden inside his armor*

**Agar does not like to return borrowed things...he tends to keep them**


----------



## Celebithil (Mar 8, 2003)

I really enjoyed the music from the movies especially FOTR i'm still looking for the soundtrack though.


----------



## Luthien_7 (Mar 9, 2003)

I have both - FOTR and TTT soundtrack. The music is great, Howard Shore have done great work


----------



## vinyachilion (Mar 11, 2003)

yes the music of the soundtracks are pretty good. i think that enya did a very god job in the first soundtrack, yet as a musician i think that they could have been better. in some spots on the cds there are too many instraments to apreciate the true beautty of howard shores work. overall i think that the cds are of extreme quality but there are just too many subtle instaments in the background of some of the songs. you can find fotr and ttt soundtracks at most music stores and dont forget to check out david arkenstones cd Middle Earth music. david arkenstone has a web site at www.arkensounds.com where you can order the cd. in my opinion the cd is one that you will really like so check it out i have a feeling that you will like it. oh greypilgrim what the heck are you talking about? did you check out the cd.


----------



## vinyachilion (Mar 11, 2003)

correcton the cds can nolonger be found at the website above but can be found in stores


----------



## greypilgrim (Mar 11, 2003)

*burns a copy and returns vinyachalons David Arkenstone's cd's to him. One is chewed by a dog, broken. The other has too many scratches on it to be of any use*

"They are worthy of my juke-box, but on the very last set of songs (the very end of the list of cd's available) only.....perhaps I could interest you in some heavy-metal?
I would suggest Slayer, or Pantera."

*Agar then steps out of the place, a trail of black smoke lingers behind him as he walks*

"See Ya later!" he shouts back. He cares not what you think.
He will not ever play them. (the cd's)


----------



## Popqueen62 (Mar 14, 2003)

I truely think that all of the music that was inspired by lord of the rings, or the soundtrack music is awesome!


----------



## Anarchist (Mar 17, 2003)

To vinyachilion: If you want more music about Lord of the Rings you should try Led Zepelin ("The battle of Evermore" and "Rumbling on"), Blind Guardian ("Nightfall in Middle Earth" album which is about Silmarillion and "Lord of the rings" and "The bard's song:The hobbit" songs) but those are only if you like rock music.


----------



## JediHobbit (Mar 21, 2003)

Gollum's Song from TTT is _amazing_ .

I just think it captures the essence of his character so well, and the haunting sound to it is perfect.


----------



## Jesse (Mar 21, 2003)

My favorite tracks from the FotR are _The Breaking of the Fellowhip, May It Be, Concerning Hobbits, & The Shawdow of the Past._ Absolutely beautiful and calming music. For TTT, it's only two: _Foundations of Stone & The Evenstar_


----------



## Kelonus (Mar 21, 2003)

In the TTT cd tracks 1,5,6,&8 are really good.


----------



## ULTIMATORX (Apr 4, 2003)

in fotr soundtrack I like 1, 6, 7, and 12.


----------



## vinyachilion (Apr 9, 2003)

ok its been a while but i have found another excellent cd. its not really lord of the rings, yet it is still really good. the cd is called Appalachian journey. the perfoming artists are Yo-Yo Ma, Edgar Meyer, and Mark O'connor. With special guests James Taylor and Alison Krauss. overall i think that the music on the cd is tp notch, witch you can expect from these top performing artists.


----------



## vinyachilion (Apr 9, 2003)

i dont really like rock music, Anarchist yet i have heard these songs of which you speak. i agree they are pretty good but seeing as they are rock music i dont listen to them often. oh and for those of you who liked the lord of the rings soundtrack i recomend the cd called Itaupu or something like that i dont remember the cds name but it is really good


----------



## Flame of Anor (Apr 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vinyachilion _
> *In my everlasting search for good Lord of the rings music i have stumbled on a really good find. I must recomend David Arkenstones Middle Earth music. It includes music for all three books of The Lord of the Rings. i will rate this cd a 10 out of 10. if anyone else has heard of some great music for Lord of the Rings let me know. *


 I was in Boarders with a friend (who is also an LOTR fan to the bone) and i saw that there and was so tempted to buy it...but no my friend's sister bought it instead...and i am gonna start looking at places like half.com and amazon.com and others and try and find it. it is really good.

-Flame


----------



## vinyachilion (Apr 14, 2003)

flame of arnor i recommend looking in a barnes and noble. you can probably gt it online on bay or amazon but amazon takes a long time to ship.


----------



## Flame of Anor (Apr 15, 2003)

That is a good idea, the only B&N that is close to me is about 30 mins away. I usually don't go into that town because i usually don't have to ...but i may be going in there tomorrow i might be able to swing in there. Thnx

-Flame


----------



## smeagol444 (May 11, 2003)

I'm with JediHobbit. Ttt soundrack's Gollum's Song is my favourite. It's very effective in bringing gollum to life, even the lyrics sound like him speaking. It's eerie.


----------



## Moriquende (May 11, 2003)

You should listen to The Lord Of The Rings by the Tolkien Ensemble, it is based completely on the book, and something else that has nothing to do with LotR but when you're reading LotR fits,(hope that makes sense...) is a group called Secret Garden


----------



## smeagol444 (May 12, 2003)

On one of Enya's albums she has a track titled "lothlorien" and it's beautiful. It's just intrumental, no lyrics. I like it.


----------



## Phenix (May 16, 2003)

Nightwish also got an instrumental song named lothlorien...it's 8 minits long thought and becomes rather boring after a wile


----------



## Gift of Names (May 4, 2007)

Whenever I listen to Enya's album _The Memory of Trees_ or _Watermark_, I'm reminded of _The Lord of the Rings_. I read the _Silmarillion_ much more recently, however, and to keep with this tradition I listened to her latest album _Amarantine_ while reading it.

After I had finished reading _The Lord of the Rings_, I recommended to a friend that he should read them as well and listen to either one of those first two albums I mentioned. He read them and listened to the music, and we used to say that if they were to ever make a film based on the books, they would _have_ to get Enya to compose some of the music.

Several years later ...


----------



## Mike (May 5, 2007)

What? Nobody's mentioning Leonard Rosenman's score for LOTR, which has a good theme (Journey to Mordor), and the "Battle of Helm's Deep" track is great.

What about Bo Hanseen's concept album? Liked that one too.


----------



## Amarie Veanne (Jun 19, 2007)

Has anyone listened to Tolkien Ensemble & Christopher Lee,
music by Caspar Reiff & Peter Hall... Chris L. reciting the poems and everything! It's superb!


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jun 21, 2007)

I own one actually...it's the third one I believe. Quite good, although can be annoying after a while.


----------

